# How can message moderators when they limit who can see their profile?



## Ilovehills (16 Feb 2019)

This is frustrating. I had something I wanted to talk about and can`t do it................


----------



## Ilovehills (16 Feb 2019)

Ilovehills said:


> This is frustrating. I had something I wanted to talk about and can`t do it................


That should say "how can I message moderators"


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2019)

You can talk to me. I'm listening. It's ok, Bernie's here.


----------



## Corky Cyclist (16 Feb 2019)

Use the Contact Us button at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Feb 2019)

Corky Cyclist said:


> Use the Contact Us button at the bottom of the page.


That doesn't really help if you want to contact a particular Moderator in confidence.


----------



## Corky Cyclist (16 Feb 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> That doesn't really help if you want to contact a particular Moderator in confidence.


True but who said anything about talking to a moderator in confidence?


----------



## Katherine (16 Feb 2019)

Ilovehills said:


> This is frustrating. I had something I wanted to talk about and can`t do it................


If you only want to contact a particular moderator, use the Contact Us button and ask the relevant mod to contact you.


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Feb 2019)

Corky Cyclist said:


> True but who said anything about talking to a moderator in confidence?


I did. 

Anyway Katherine has told us how we can do it, should we need to. (Thanks Katherine!)


----------



## Corky Cyclist (16 Feb 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> I did.
> 
> Anyway Katherine has told us how we can do it, should we need to. (Thanks Katherine!)



But if you’d only asked......


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Feb 2019)

Write something slightly contentious. They will soon get in touch with you. :0)


----------



## Kempstonian (16 Feb 2019)

Corky Cyclist said:


> But if you’d only asked......


Well I don't need to ask them anything at the moment. It was more of a hypothetical... and a follow up to your comment.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (16 Feb 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Well I don't need to ask them anything at the moment. It was more of a hypothetical... and a follow up to your comment.



No. That’s not how it works. You have to ask them something now.

Good luck.


----------



## MikeG (16 Feb 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> Write something slightly contentious. They will soon get in touch with you. :0)



No need to do that. Post in a haughty manner. That does the trick.


----------



## fossyant (16 Feb 2019)

Drago's agony uncle thread is that away >>


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Feb 2019)

Well, it could not have been me, my profile, is not locked as far as I know 
Glad the OP has got the answer


----------



## Vantage (20 Feb 2019)

fossyant said:


> Drago's agony uncle thread is that away >>



I thought it was that away <<


----------



## Kempstonian (20 Feb 2019)

Vantage said:


> I thought it was that away <<


No, its definitely that way >>>>


Or maybe that way ^^^^^


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Feb 2019)

Wherever it is its definitly gone south.


----------

